
China offers Elon Musk permanent residency - prostoalex
https://www.france24.com/en/20190110-china-offers-elon-musk-permanent-residency
======
lostmsu
But not the citizenship?

~~~
tanilama
It is practically impossible for non-ethnic Chinese to obtain citizenship of
PRC, and China doesn't acknowledge dual citizenship, so even offered, Musk
would have no reason to accept that.

~~~
pcr0
It's hard but it's not "practically impossible". One route is to get permanent
residency in Hong Kong first, then apply for Chinese citizenship there, which
is much easier than directly applying in China.

------
JumpCrisscross
Fair offer. I wish the Congress could learn from Beijing on this.

~~~
rgbrenner
You know Musk wasn't born in the US right? He came here for college from South
Africa. And he's not a permanent resident like what China offered... he has
full us citizenship just like someone who was born here.

~~~
inawarminister
AFAIK Musk can do everything a born US citizen can do except for running for
presidency, right?

~~~
rjplatte
*Being elected. He could run and get write-in votes, he just couldn't be sworn in.

~~~
dahfizz
I kind of love the ridiculousness of the idea of someone who cannot be sworn
in running anyway.

~~~
reaperducer
Like when dead people win elections. A dead guy won a seat in the Nevada
legislature this past November.

